# Decriminalizing Marijuana



## shantyman (Jan 23, 2006)

I agree with your org's statement that pot is safer than booze. However not to many people i know are skinning the bc with an oz of kind bud in their pack. so whats the point? You picked the right forum to solicitate your cause. Anyone smell the crapper at Cam Pass last Sat. I thought I stepped into a hash bar in Amsterdam.

Weed is to skiing/boarding as beer is to softball!!!


----------

